
A Comic Strip Tour of the Wild World of Pandemic Modeling - aarestad
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/a-comic-strip-tour-of-the-wild-world-of-pandemic-modeling
======
samizdis
This should be mandatory reading for all journalists, and all politicians.

